# 5dpo and pinching?



## koj518

Hi ladies, 

Have any of you ever experienced pinching feeling in the center of your uterus around 5dpo? I actually had it for about 5 seconds last night and then the same distinct feeling tonight again, on and off for about 30min. I've been TTC for almost a year now and I've never felt anything like this before.. :shrug:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

YES YES YES! with my ds I had tons of pinching everywhere in my uterus in the 2ww. That was one thing that stood out to me. also last month with my bfp, i had the same thing. and now i am having it again :thumbup: def. a good sign!!!!!

Hope you get your bfp!!!! :dust: when are you gonna start testing??


----------



## koj518

Thanks Armywife!!! I hope its a good sign for me too!

Although, I actually have a mixed feeling about this... This month I tried OPKs for the first time and found out that I have a really short LP. so even if I do conceive this month, it may not stick :( 

Sorry about your mc last month :( but I hope you get another BFP and a sticky one this month!!!! 

If I don't get my AF on the 21, I will test :) When are you testing??


----------



## boorad

I had this today, at 6 dpo! I thought I pulled a muscle, or my underwear got snagged up and were pulling on my skin! It was an odd feeling :)

fx'd for you!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Well i actually broke down and tested today :dohh: 6dpo... lol all the pinching got me too excited to wait...I think I may just keep testing until bfp or af. I have a bunch of IC's that i bought online.

That is good you found out you have short LP. Its good to learn what could be holding you up so you can take the steps to help if need be.
I have cysts, fibroids and a tilted uterus...glad i learned that!! lol I figure that is why it took me 15 months to conceive DS, but I am glad i know what I am working with now :thumbup:

Love using OPKS! Def. helps pinpointing O!! When did you bd'd around O?


----------



## koj518

boorad - haha!! I totally get the pulling on your skin thing! It feels like annoying pinching, pricking.. when are you testing?? Keep me posted please!!

Armywife - Actually, since it was my first time with OPKs I mistook a dark-ish opk as a positive around CD13 and totally BD'ed the heck out of it around then (CD 12, 13, 14 to be exact). but I kept testing just in case. Its a good thing I did, coz on CD19 I got a super dark OPK. It was totally unexpected since I thought I had already O'ed so I panicked and BD'ed that night but couldn't get my DH to BD the day after coz he was too tired from work..haha. So basically, we only BD'ed the night of positive OPK.. hopefully that did the trick. 
You're definitely right about OPKing and knowing your problems!! I'm SO glad I used OPKs this month. 

Please keep me posted on your tests!! If you get your BFP I may cave and test as well. haha


----------



## scarter1025

I too felt it at 6dpo!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

keep me posted on your symptoms!! :thumbup:


----------



## koj518

Will do :) I've also been keeping track of my symptoms by dpo on my TTC journal if you care to see my symptoms thus far!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Yes already checked :), officially stalking :thumbup:


----------



## koj518

I love stalkers :happydance:


----------



## boorad

I tested today! :x

All I got was a barely visible evap, boo.

I'm testing next on the 25th :)


----------



## koj518

scarter - I hope its a good sign for all of us! 

booard - I hate evaps!!! Good luck with the test and keep us posted :)


----------



## koj518

how are you ladies doing today?? I've never had this much "activity" in my uterus before.. not sure what's going on.... maybe its AF cramping today?? just feeling really heavy down there.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

A lil early for af cramps probably....so thats good!
Im feeling good which sucks lol wish i had more symptoms. But i do get the occasional twinge on right side


----------



## boorad

I feel like AF is going to start any minute, but it's way too early! other than that I feel so run down and sick today - could be just the rapid changes in weather though. I just want to sleep for 4 days in a row


----------



## koj518

my af is actually due in 3 days (I have a short LP). But my main af symptom (soft #2. haha :rofl:) hasn't come yet. Instead I am the opposite... and am suffering from that. I can't tell if the cramping is AF, non-AF, or constipation....! oh boy...


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Right side was aching all night while trying to sleep and now this morning more pinching!

I tested today(9dpo) bfn. I know its probably early.
Right side still pinching as i type lol...
Hows everyone else doing??


----------



## koj518

all my symptoms have gone away :( no pinching, no activity in that area at all actually. (well, my left side is cramping but I think its coz I'm constipated.... ha!) CM has dried up. AF is due in couple days and I think she'll arrive on time :'(


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Aww hopefully she doesnt come Koj!

Now you are getting more use to using opks, you may be able to pinpoint better next month when you O and have the :spermy: waiting for the egg :)


----------



## koj518

I hope so!!! 

Oh, and I dreamt last night (well, more like this morning) that I got a BFP. the dream was SOOO real so I was gutted when I woke up and realized it was just a dream!!!! Stupid dream!!:trouble::grr::sulk:


----------



## knk2011

Just wanted to poke my nose in and add that I implanted at 5dpo so it isn't impossible :) good luck! xx


----------



## koj518

knk2011 said:


> Just wanted to poke my nose in and add that I implanted at 5dpo so it isn't impossible :) good luck! xx

Congrats and Thanks!! How many dpo did you get your BFP??


----------



## knk2011

Thank you :)
Got my bfp at 12dpo, so it'll take a while for anything to show xx


----------



## koj518

Good to know!! I hope I have a 12dpo...! my AF is expected to show on 10dpo...


----------



## ArmyWife1984

ugh....feeling so nauseas all of a sudden , still got the pinching and a lil back pain now.
maybe ill sneak in another test tonight


----------



## koj518

ArmyWife1984 said:


> ugh....feeling so nauseas all of a sudden , still got the pinching and a lil back pain now.
> maybe ill sneak in another test tonight

I love peeing on sticks.. If you're looking at me to stop you, you got no help from me! :rofl:

good luck!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

koj518 said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> ugh....feeling so nauseas all of a sudden , still got the pinching and a lil back pain now.
> maybe ill sneak in another test tonight
> 
> I love peeing on sticks.. If you're looking at me to stop you, you got no help from me! :rofl:
> 
> good luck!Click to expand...

lol:haha: I wonder if you can have a bfn in the morning and then a bfp at night....


----------



## ArmyWife1984

i guess it can! just read a lady online say she had a bfn in the morning and bfp at night


----------



## koj518

oh I've seen lots of those cases here on bb! I think some people actually get better results in the evening!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

koj518 said:


> oh I've seen lots of those cases here on bb! I think some people actually get better results in the evening!

wow thats so surprising! i did get a bfp 10dpo at night, but i didnt test that morning.

2ww is the worst:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## koj518

I know!!!! why can't we know the day the :spermy: meets the egg!?
c'mon scientists!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Me me me!

I'm stalking this thread!

I'm 6dpo today, and yesterday for a little bit I had some tugging. Had a little bit today too, just for a couple minutes. Also not feeling well, and keep having vivid dreams of pregnancy!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

GingerPanda said:


> Me me me!
> 
> I'm stalking this thread!
> 
> I'm 6dpo today, and yesterday for a little bit I had some tugging. Had a little bit today too, just for a couple minutes. Also not feeling well, and keep having vivid dreams of pregnancy!

welcome!! when do you plan on testing?


----------



## GingerPanda

ArmyWife1984 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Me me me!
> 
> I'm stalking this thread!
> 
> I'm 6dpo today, and yesterday for a little bit I had some tugging. Had a little bit today too, just for a couple minutes. Also not feeling well, and keep having vivid dreams of pregnancy!
> 
> welcome!! when do you plan on testing?Click to expand...

I have one FRER at home, but I won't be home til tomorrow night. Even so, I think I should wait til at least through the 2WW.


----------



## koj518

Welcome Gingerpanda. I love company :)


----------



## Jld8887

I am having the same things. Very crampy, been crampy most of this month. Too early for AF. Feeling some pinching or sharper pains that don't last long. Insanely bloated today ugh it's horrible :(

May test Monday, AF is due the 26-28 ish


----------



## boorad

Any of you ladies having smell issues? Everything smells so strong and so super gross (even things I usually like!) and I've never had this happen before.


----------



## koj518

armywife - did you end up testing tonight?? 

welcome jld!

brooad - sounds like a really really promising symptom to me!!!!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I maybe have a bfp 10dpo today. It took awhile to show up though. I peed at 4am , waited 5min and saw nothing. so i went back to bed and when i looked again at 530 there was a faint line :shrug:


----------



## knk2011

It could be an evap hun. From what I hear it has to show up within the 3 minute time slot :/ Does the line have any colour? Take another test!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Dont have to pee yet lol but here it is- 10dpo
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1125.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 66


----------



## knk2011

Looks positive, do another when you can or get a digital just to be sure - good thing is the line looks pink :) only hcg will make it go pink!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Yah :wohoo: I hope its real!! Had a m/c last month and this is my first cycle since then!


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck!


----------



## Jld8887

Do one tomorrow morning , should show better!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I have about 20 ic's So i was thinking taking one later this morning. I did get a bfp at night with ds at 10dpo.


----------



## koj518

yayyy Armywife!!!!! :happydance: that's awesome! I would take another one in the PM :D :happydance:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Thanks! i dont know if i can wait that long... :wohoo: Im too hyper now to wait lol. .... I have lots of ic's so maybe one next pee and then tonight too :)


----------



## koj518

Armywife - did you test yet? What's the verdict????

Afm, I realized my AF was supposed to come yesterday or today. I hope she stays away for a while! 9months would be great, but I'll take an extra few days too so that my LP is longer! haha


----------



## ArmyWife1984

oh sorry, yes i did! :)...im still not sure though lol

There was a line that showed up after like 5-10min...but pretty faint.

I;m thinking maybe just waiting until tomorrows fmu.

Yahhh to no af!!! when are you going to test??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1128new.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 40









IMG_1131new.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 45


----------



## koj518

yayyy!! two faint positive = sure positive!!!!! 
Can't wait to see your tests tomorrow!!

If my AF doesn't show up by the end of day tomorrow, I'll probably test with fmu on Saturday!


----------



## Jld8887

I see it! I'm so jealous I can't wait to test argh!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

omg koj!!! I really really hope you are!!!! that would be soooo awesome to be bump buddies!!!!!!! :friends:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

thanks jld! I keep going back and forth sometimes i think i see it, and sometimes i dont. So as of now Im not sure what to think. Just wish it was morning already!!
are you still testing monday jld??


----------



## koj518

armywife - now wouldn't that be a dream :cloud9:

Jld - tww is equivalent to a lifetime...!! I can't wait to know the result one way or the other.


----------



## boorad

fx'd for you armywife! that's so exciting :)


----------



## Jld8887

I keep going back and forth about whether to test early or not. I will probably test Monday, I'm off work and ill get bored


----------



## boorad

I think I may test tomorrow. Food and smells have been making me feel sick. My FH made burgers (my fav) for dinner and I couldn't stand the smell and could barely eat it - he asked if I was pregnant! lol. 

I still have dull cramps though, so I'm not sure if AF is on her way early. 

I just feel like poop all around


----------



## vkj73

koj518 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Have any of you ever experienced pinching feeling in the center of your uterus around 5dpo? I actually had it for about 5 seconds last night and then the same distinct feeling tonight again, on and off for about 30min. I've been TTC for almost a year now and I've never felt anything like this before.. :shrug:

with my first, i had side cramps. not like af cramps, but a "stitch."
like a cramp from running.

i hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## koj518

Good luck tomorrow brooad!

Thanks vkj! Mine wasn't like a crap from running but more like someone poking me with a dull needle inside my uterus.. (sorry its kind of a weird analogy..). I Will find out soon if this was a good sign for me!


----------



## GingerPanda

I O'd last Thursday, so I guess I'm 7dpo today. No more of the super weird tugging and pinching feelings that I had 5 and 6dpo. This morning I had a sore throat, and my nose was like... swollen on the inside. It was sore and made it hard to breathe, but after a little bit of being up and walking around, it went back to normal. I also felt kinda ill when I dropped hubby off at work this morning. Oh, and at breakfast DH also put hot sauce on his eggs, and I thought I was going to die from the smell.

I just don't want to get my hopes up that these could be symptoms. I just feel like it's too early to be having them. I'm afraid they're all just psychosomatic. :dohh:


----------



## koj518

Gingerpanda - sounds like promising symptoms to me!! I'm jealous coz I have NONE!! 

Armywife - did you test today!?!?!?!? 

afm - I'm 10dpo today and AF is 1day late :) I'm gonna wait at least another day to test.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

YEAH I Did!! More confusing tests :dohh:
I had to pee 3 times last night , so I just took the last pee at 5am and I got a white line that showed up.

So I tested again on my next pee but i dipped 2 sticks this time so I could get a better read on them and i got faint faint faint :bfp: :happydance:

Hubby still wants me to go get an frer to be certain . Ill post the pics right now!! might be kinda hard to see the line.


----------



## GingerPanda

I am waiting and ready to tweak! :haha:


----------



## koj518

I'm dying to see them!! :happydance:
you should get a frer or digi!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Here are the 2 tests i dipped. I tried taking diff angles to try and get the line to show on the camera
 



Attached Files:







IMG_11291221.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 34









IMG_11341221.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 36









IMG_11631221.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 34









Untitled1221.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 36


----------



## koj518

i see a line in all the pictures!!!! You just cannot get that many false positives! Get a digi!!!!!!! so happy for you!! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## GingerPanda

I think I can see it, but none of my edits bring it out!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Thanks for looking and trying!
DH took my debit card this morning so I cant get an digi :( but I plan on getting one for sure tonight or tomorrow.

I cant wait for you to test koj!!!! when are you testing ginger?


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm only 7dpo today and directly in the middle of my 2WW, so I'll have to wait a while longer. The wait is killing me! :wacko:

Hoping this is your :bfp: though! :happydance:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I scrounged up all the quarters I could find since Hubby has the credit card! I managed to get 10 dollars in quarters.
So I go to the local grocery store in town and I didnt even have enough!!! I cant believe it, walmart sells them between $3-$15 And there cheapest one was 10.99!!
lol I was soo bummed. I dragged LO out into the Single digit weather :cold: and ended up coming home empty handed! Guess i will have to wait until tonight or tomorrow


----------



## koj518

hahahaha!! you are too funny!!!! I hope you'll be able to find another 99cents somewhere! I wish I could send you a dollar somehow!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

lol ya. Hubby said we are. def going shopping tomorrow so i will have to pick up one then i guess.
I did take another cheap test and got another faint faint faint faint faint line lol Only showed in the light.

Im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited for you to test!! So tomorrow morning right?!?!?


----------



## koj518

can't wait for you to test with a digi!! :yipee: 

I can't decide if I should test tomorrow morning or not... I would be 2 days late and 11dpo so it might still be a bit early!? I'm honestly terrified. I really don't wanna see a :bfn:


----------



## koj518

soooo much activity in the uterus area today... pinching, prickling, pressure... you name it, I've got it. ouch. I'm actually getting a lot of the "stitch" that vkj mentioned... I hope its a good sign for me. [-o&lt;


----------



## ArmyWife1984

thats awesome!!! All sounds like pregnancy stuff!! If you do decide to wait thats fine too, I know seeing that bfn sucks, I remember from when i struggled with DS.

Ive been googling on my tests and getting kinda nervous that maybe i am having evaps..........
It takes like 10-20min for anything to show......but it does have color to it.....and i dont think evaps have color.......
UGHHHHHHHHH :wacko:

Im thinking about dragging LO to target with my quarters and getting an frer , im desperate lol


----------



## Mexx

Good luck arm wife - sure looks like a bfp! I can see the second line in them all

Koj- good luck with the testing. The stretching sounds good! Hope it leads to your bfp also 

X


----------



## koj518

armywife - target sounds like a good plan to me ;) 

Thanks Mexx!


----------



## boorad

I accidentally bought Target brand blue dye tests today :/ I've heard they're awful, but I took it anyway. Def see a line (will post pics later, I'm on my phone right now) but since I've heard so much bad stuff about target brand, I don't know if I should count it as a Bfp or evap :(


----------



## ArmyWife1984

boorad said:


> I accidentally bought Target brand blue dye tests today :/ I've heard they're awful, but I took it anyway. Def see a line (will post pics later, I'm on my phone right now) but since I've heard so much bad stuff about target brand, I don't know if I should count it as a Bfp or evap :(

Oooo boorad !!!!! thats awesome!!! i cant wait to see!!!!!!! how many dpo are you? Are you going to test again?


----------



## boorad

I believe I am 11 dpo. I'll test again maybe tonight and Sunday. My fiance doesn't think the line is real though. Because we've had issues with blue dye before haha


----------



## koj518

oooommgg!!! this is turning into a super lucky thread! Congrats Brooad!!! I've actually had really bad luck with blue dye tests before, but mine was just a really bad evap and it did not appear within the time frame. If you saw a line within 10min then I think it's definitely accurate! wooho!! :wohoo:

Can't wait to see your test tonight and/or Sunday!

By the way, you guys are totally making me want to test...!!! :dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm too afraid to test with blue dye! :haha:

I hope this thread gets super lucky! Everybody needs to get a :bfp: right now! :thumbup: GO TEAM!


----------



## boorad

Ok ladies, three tweaked pics and two regular ones (in the case)!

It's hard to see in the pictures in the case because, for whatever reason, my phone doesn't like to focus for those pics.

It's very light, but thick. Thoughts??
 



Attached Files:







050_zps8df667f7-1_zps5e92628d.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 27









051-2_zps435bfba4-1_zps165e2db5.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 22









048-1_zpsb3cec6e9-1_zps646fa10e.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 22









055.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 36









043.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 36


----------



## koj518

I think I see something brooad! Test tomorrow with a pink dye! 
Good luck!!!


----------



## BrittBS

.


----------



## BrittBS

Hey ladies! I wanted to jump in on this! I am 5dpo today and have been feeling little "cramps" off and on today. I wouldn't really call them cramps, just dull little 'twinges' I guess! My husband and I aren't trying at the moment because of financial reasons. We've actually just been using the pull out method as birth control :shrug: We had a couple of oopsies around my ovulation time and now I'm feeling this and not sure what to think! lol I definitely won't be dissapointed if I am pregnant. I would welcome it! I secretly hope I am! lol I'm just not sure how we would pay for it! lol :wacko: AF is due December 30th so we will see if I develop any symptoms!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Boorad- I do see something on the test in the case!!! :happydance: Are you planning on testing again??


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Welcome britt :flower: Are you planning on testing early or waiting for af?


----------



## BrittBS

Ahh! I didn't know that first one posted! lol How do I delete it?


----------



## BrittBS

I haven't told my husband about the twinges I've been feeling... he'll probably tell me I'm going crazy lol So I'll probably just wait and if AF doesnt show by the new year I'll test. Maybe... haha, I used to be a POAS addict when I was TTC. If I get obvious symptoms though, I might test early! :)


----------



## boorad

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Boorad- I do see something on the test in the case!!! :happydance: Are you planning on testing again??

I was thinking of doing another one tonight :blush: The box I bought has 3 in it - so 2 left.


----------



## koj518

Did you end up testing tonight boorad? 

I ended up caving (and just got bored) and got a BFN!!!! But I tested with not even a 1hr hold.. I might test tomorrow morning if I feel pregnant or might just wait until Sunday or Monday to test. I'll definitely test before Christmas coz there will be cocktails at the family gathering!

welcome Britt! I'm still getting twinges at 10dpo! Hopefully its a good sign for all of us!


----------



## boorad

You still got time koj! Good luck in the morning :)

I did take another, but the control line didnt come up. :shrug:


----------



## koj518

that's so crazy!!! get a refund! those sticks are not cheap!!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I am so confused! So i took a test before bed, bfn
Then this morning with fmu, I took another test and after 5min, I got the faintest faintest faintest faintest line.

I cant wait to get frers today ,these tests are pissing me off so much !!!! lol 
i will never buy these kind again!

I will let you guys know the results of the frers, fx'd really hope all those tests werent just flukes!


----------



## koj518

SOO excited for your frer today!!! 

I ended up taking a test this morning and :bfn: 
I'm 11dpo so I feel like I should at least see something!!! 
I'm totally feeling out ladies... but AF isn't here (2days late) so maybe there's still a chance. 
I'll try to look on the bright side: My LP is at least 11days this month! :)


----------



## Mexx

Don't give up hope. There is still a good chance. Especially if you are2 days late for AF


----------



## GingerPanda

koj518 said:


> SOO excited for your frer today!!!
> 
> I ended up taking a test this morning and :bfn:
> I'm 11dpo so I feel like I should at least see something!!!
> I'm totally feeling out ladies... but AF isn't here (2days late) so maybe there's still a chance.
> I'll try to look on the bright side: My LP is at least 11days this month! :)

One of my sisters missed AF, but didn't get a BFP until five days after. Hopefully it doesn't take us that long!


----------



## koj518

Thanks ladies!!! I don't know why I'm getting so impatient... You guys are the only reason I'm still somewhat sane. haha.


----------



## Mexx

We all get like that and it's natural. Us women are so efficient at getting everything done that when we have to wait for AF or fr the time to test it is unnatural for us!
Good luck with the waiting! 
xxx


----------



## koj518

Thanks Mexx!!!!! 

Any updates from Armywife??? I'm dying to know!!!! haha :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

I will be 11dpo on Christmas day. Too early for me to test, I think? Maybe I really should go get some Dollar Tree tests! I'm starting to revert to my POAS-Addict ways!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hi Koj and ladies!!!!! Finally got my frer today and took a test as soon as I walked in the door. within 30sec I saw a :bfp: :xmas8: I cant believe this, I want to cry. I am so happy. Its been one month since my m/c.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1180.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Mexx

Congratulations !!!!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Hi Koj and ladies!!!!! Finally got my frer today and took a test as soon as I walked in the door. within 30sec I saw a :bfp: :xmas8: I cant believe this, I want to cry. I am so happy. Its been one month since my m/c.

Yay! Oh my goodness, congrats! :happydance:

Thinking sticky thoughts for you!


I went to Dollar Tree and bought five tests. I think starting at 10dpo, I'll start doing one test a day! So... Monday!


----------



## koj518

Omg! I knew it but its still great to see the beautiful bfp! Congrats! I have company now but just had to comment! I'll dm you later! Congrats again!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

thanks everybody!!!! Hope we got more from the thread!!!! great group of ladies :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## BrittBS

Congrats!!! 

Do you ladies know anything about the position of your cervix during early pregnancy? I checked my cervix before I even looked it up so I wouldn't be swayed by what I read lol It was VERY high and really soft. I looked it up and every page I went to it said early pregnancy it's high and soft.... I don't want to get my hopes up, but I'm curious now! What do y'all think?


----------



## .grumply

Hi, ladies!

Congratulations, ArmyWife! So exciting!

BrittBS, I haven't been TTC, but in this last week I've scoured google results regarding my "symptoms" and from what I've seen you'd have to know your own cervical patterns pretty well to see anything out of the ordinary. But it also sounds like the cervix just kind of moves willy nilly in some cases, so I don't know. Either way, it doesn't hurt to think positively and hope for the best!

We're not TTC so I have no idea when I ovulated. But based on the weird achey feeling I've had since last Saturday I'm just guessing ~7DPO? I'm going to -try- to wait for AF, but that's not for another week. ):


----------



## BrittBS

Boo :( lol I'm 6dpo, AF due on the 30th. We're not trying either but we had a couple of slip ups around ovulation time so now I'm driving myself crazy wondering! lol


----------



## .grumply

Haha, I know exactly what you mean! I can't imagine going through all this symptom nit-picking month after month. Too much.


----------



## GingerPanda

It's maddening. :wacko:


----------



## koj518

Hi ladies!
Sorry I've been quiet.. We had company yesterday and they ended up staying over (they are all still sleeping) so i didn't have the chance to come here at all! We were up until 4am and i was up at 8:30 feeling very energetic.. Not sure what's going on.. Haha. Af is still not here :shrug: I'll be testing again tomorrow with fmu. 

Any updates anyone?


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Cant wait for you to test! hope af stays far far far away!! :trouble:


----------



## Mexx

Koj- this is sounding good. Fingers crossed. I've another week till ill know for def either way. 

My main symptom today is feeling tired. I could easily sleep right now :(


----------



## GingerPanda

Sounds like everybody is doing well!

I slept way over this morning, and I am still tired. :sleep:

I had a dream last night that I was pregnant and threatening people who irritated me with being targets for morning sickness. :haha:

9dpo today! Gonna take a cheapie test tomorrow morning!


----------



## .grumply

I slept in this morning so I feel amazing. About 8dpo-ish and all of my symptoms have lessened considerably or gone away, so I'm thinking I'm out. 

I've been dreaming non-stop since Wednesday, though, and the BF has been in a lot of them (I've never dreamt of him before this week). I found that interesting. When I told him this morning he said, "Well, I _am _pretty dreamy, so it makes sense to me." I've always admired his humility. ;p

Hope everyone's day is going well! FX, koj!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hi Koj 
Here is the opk i just took, Def works! I tried messaging it to you, but couldnt figure out how.

13dpo today
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1190.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I just took a another peek at the test before bed and the control line is as dark with the test line. I can post a picture of it tomorrow if you like.im in bed on my phone now :) Hope that helped!!


----------



## koj518

Thanks!! This is really helpful! I've always wondered if it was true or not! know you're not supposed to test for pregnancy with opks but maybe its a cheaper alternative to test during a tww! I'll be testing with fmu tomorrow morning before we head to the in laws for Christmas!


----------



## koj518

Ugh! Brown cm when I wiped right now..... AF Will be here first thing in the morning... :( I'm gutted! I really thought it would be my month! On to cycle number 11. :cry:


----------



## BabyFever0901

Hello Girls,

I am new to this site and excited to start sharing and even more excited while reading your blogs. Thank goodness for site like this, now I dont feel alone and guessing at everything :happydance: 

I am at a TTW and 4DPO. So I am anxioulsly waiting and hoping so bad this is the month. I havent had a symptoms. Trying not to overthink it and just waiting.... After researching calculations, it seem as though I can test closer to New Years. I def want to before, Fam is having a New Years party and I have been staying away from cocktails in the mean time.

So fingers crossed and keeping myself occupied with all your stories that I enjoy. Thanks for posting and wish you all lots of :dust: !!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Big congrats ArmyWife, I've been secretly stalking this thread lol, good luck ladies <3


----------



## GingerPanda

koj518 said:


> Ugh! Brown cm when I wiped right now..... AF Will be here first thing in the morning... :( I'm gutted! I really thought it would be my month! On to cycle number 11. :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

koj518 said:


> Ugh! Brown cm when I wiped right now..... AF Will be here first thing in the morning... :( I'm gutted! I really thought it would be my month! On to cycle number 11. :cry:

Sorry Koj! I hope the brown cm stopped and maybe it was ib? :hugs:


----------



## koj518

I'm so confused...! No AF this morning. not even a drop! I even stuck a tampon in to check. But tested and :bfn: what's going on!? I'm 13dpo so little late for ib. I think af is being shy... Just come already! I know you're around the corner... Ugh! You are so mean :af:


----------



## Mexx

Sorry you're going through this Koj. I was like that last month. I hope that you have good news waiting for you on Christmas morning xx


----------



## GingerPanda

You're not out until AF comes in full force! And then when she does, you have a license for Kahlua Coffee! :hugs:


So. I think I'm going crazy with the test I took this morning. If any of you ladies want to have a look, I posted the thread here:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1632117-no-one-line-eye-allowed-lol.html#post24194083


----------



## Mexx

Ginger panda - I totally see the second line. Congras xxxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Mexx said:


> Ginger panda - I totally see the second line. Congras xxxxx

Thanks, but I'm still not letting myself accept it. :haha:

All this talk about the OPKs made me curious, so I tried one and it was really really negative. Soooo... I don't know. TIME WILL TELL!


----------



## boorad

Hey ladies!

15 dpo today - AF is due. If she doesn't show up (I feel crampy, so she might...) then I'm going to test tomorrow.

happy holidays x


----------



## .grumply

Happy holidays! 

~10dpo and bfn today. Which I was expecting so it's cool. It'll happen if/when it happens and that's that.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Koj: any news?!? i hope af stayed awaayy!


----------



## koj518

Sorry for the late update ladies! I got a not so nice surprise on Christmas day :witch:. Maybe i was bad this year?! Haha. 8 was going to be your bump Buddie armywife! Guess it just wasn't meant to be :( Oh well.. On to the next cycle. Hoping for a 2013 baby!

Gingerpanda i hope you got a nice bfp!


----------



## GingerPanda

koj518 said:


> Sorry for the late update ladies! I got a not so nice surprise on Christmas day :witch:. Maybe i was bad this year?! Haha. 8 was going to be your bump Buddie armywife! Guess it just wasn't meant to be :( Oh well.. On to the next cycle. Hoping for a 2013 baby!
> 
> Gingerpanda i hope you got a nice bfp!

Sorry about AF!

No BFP here! I got a positive OPK on CD10 out of 30, so I don't know what the heck's going on down there. I keep getting pains in my abdomen and where my diaphram is. I don't feel queasy, but I feel like I could throw up at any moment if I yawned too loud, lol. I got up a couple of times the other night and threw up. But aside from that wicked evap (I guess), all my tests, including this morning's are :bfn:! I know I was bad, I was just hoping Santa wasn't watching! :haha:

AF is due very shortly into the new year. We'll see if she raises her ugly head early just because I'm away from home again.

It is SNOWING! And cold. I'm freezin' my nee-nees off!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

koj518 said:


> Sorry for the late update ladies! I got a not so nice surprise on Christmas day :witch:. Maybe i was bad this year?! Haha. 8 was going to be your bump Buddie armywife! Guess it just wasn't meant to be :( Oh well.. On to the next cycle. Hoping for a 2013 baby!
> 
> Gingerpanda i hope you got a nice bfp!

sorry koj. .I'll definitely be stalking you!!! :)


----------



## boorad

Hey ladies,

still no AF, but I got a BFN this morning. wah.

Sorry Koj :( Good luck next cycle!


----------



## BrittBS

So I'm 10dpo.... Not sure how I'm feeling. AF is due in 4 days. I'm still feeling the twinges, I've been moody and tired the past few days but it could just be from bring so busy with Christmas. I don't know... I'm just not feeling it :(


----------



## koj518

Thanks ladies! 
Feel free to stalk me on my TTC journal :) 
I'll still be checking here to see if anyone else gets a BFP. 
Good luck!!! :dust:


----------

